# Use drones!



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I just ran across something over at beesource that makes so much sense that I immediately thought to myself, now why didn't I think of that!

Use drones to practice catching and marking so that you do not injure your precious queens. Though I've been a beekeeper for quite a while now I've not ever attempted to catch a queen for fear of injuring her. I'm hoping to start rearing queens this year, so this was a very timely hint!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds logical to me... Besides, drones can't sting you!! LOL...


----------

